# Cyprus Healthcare Changes as from 1st August 2013



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Today's Cyprus mail, on line has a short paragraph notifying readers that there will be changes and new charges to use the Cyprus State Healthcare system. Unfortunately the article is lacking detail. I hope that the local Citizens Advice Centres throughout the RoC will be better informed as to how this will effect not only local citizens but also all EU nationals, with varying circumstances.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Mycroft said:


> Today's Cyprus mail, on line has a short paragraph notifying readers that there will be changes and new charges to use the Cyprus State Healthcare system. Unfortunately the article is lacking detail. I hope that the local Citizens Advice Centres throughout the RoC will be better informed as to how this will effect not only local citizens but also all EU nationals, with varying circumstances.


THE VOICE OF LIMASSOL - Changes in the system of healthcare from August 1 announced the Ministry of Health

Transcript:

In a statement the Ministry of Health refer to the new law, in the new fees paid for services provided by public hospitals, states that:

1. On August 1, 2013, all eligible patients visiting the outpatient public hospitals will pay the sum of € 3,00 for a visit to a general practitioner and the amount of € 6,00 for a visit to a specialist.

Two. Additionally, you will pay the fee of € 0,50 for each prescribed medication for any laboratory test with the maximum charge € 10,00 per prescription drug per form or referral laboratory tests respectively.

Three. Charges for drugs and laboratory tests will be made with the use of "health stamps" which would preempt and will adhere to prescriptions and referral forms laboratory tests. The health stamps will be available at state hospitals and post offices.

4. Patients who do not hold a Medical Card can still use the services of government hospitals by paying € 15,00 for visiting a general practitioner and the amount of € 30,00 for consulting a specialist physician for any service provided with the prescribed fees which revised from August 1, 2013.

Regarding the Accident and Emergency department of public hospitals, states that remain available to any citizen in need. Patients who visit the First Aid, noted, pay the sum of € 10,00, regardless of the services they will provide. "From the above fee excluded some vulnerable categories of citizens such as public assistance recipients, soldiers, disabled competitions, residents of certain institutions etc. For claiming exemption from the above fee, proof of identity hospitalization."

The Ministry of Health states that the obtaining identity hospital issued a rule to Cypriot and EU citizens, permanent residents, from 1 August will each need:

(A) have made contributions in insurable earnings and / or have accounted for the equivalent periods of insurance, at least for three years in total

(B) at the date of application for medical card should have settled his tax obligations.

The Ministry of Health states that the category of beneficiaries 'B' is deleted from August 1, while the income criteria differ.

As noted, medical card granted to persons without dependents whose annual gross income does not exceed € 15,400.00 and to members of families, whose annual gross income does not exceed € 30,750.00, rising by € 1,700.00 for each dependent child.

Important, there is and differentiation of 'dependent', which according to the new provisions extend to children aged 21 years or older and provided that they are still dependent on their parents, such as students, soldiers, etc.

People with certain chronic diseases will continue to be entitled to additional benefits depending on their illness.

To replace the medical card, the Ministry of Health indicates that aiming at as smoothly replacement, has gone to drafting calendar of gradual cancellation of existing identities.

Medical Card issued by other agencies such as the Department of Social Insurance and the Office of Grants and Benefits Service and the identities of public hospital staff, hourly staff and Parastatals are not affected, says the Ministry of Health announcement.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

I see no mention anywhere in this announcement as to what the entitlement to health cards is for those in receipt of UK or other EU state pensions, or EU citizens below state pension age who have moved to Cyprus and have paid in to their home country health system and were entitled to have this taken in to account. This I feel needs clarification as soon as possible.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> I see no mention anywhere in this announcement as to what the entitlement to health cards is for those in receipt of UK or other EU state pensions, or EU citizens below state pension age who have moved to Cyprus and have paid in to their home country health system and were entitled to have this taken in to account. This I feel needs clarification as soon as possible.


For state pensioners it is a EU rule that the citizens home country that pay the healthcare so that should be no problem.

Also EU rule that ALL contributions in ANY EU country should be considered the same as contributions into the Cyprus system. It will be very interesting to see how this will be administered. 

Anders


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> For state pensioners it is a EU rule that the citizens home country that pay the healthcare so that should be no problem.
> 
> Also EU rule that ALL contributions in ANY EU country should be considered the same as contributions into the Cyprus system. It will be very interesting to see how this will be administered.
> 
> Anders


Anders,
I, like you await with eager anticipation top see how the Cypriot 'Civil' service can make a dogs dinner of administrating this new regulation. I fully expect that each area will have a different interpretation. As to abiding by an EU law, this would not be the first time that there had been the 'small' inconvenience of an EU law being contrary to what the Cypriot government decides to!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> Anders,
> I, like you await with eager anticipation top see how the Cypriot 'Civil' service can make a dogs dinner of administrating this new regulation. I fully expect that each area will have a different interpretation. As to abiding by an EU law, this would not be the first time that there had been the 'small' inconvenience of an EU law being contrary to what the Cypriot government decides to!!!!


But before they had no risk of not becoming any help hanging over them. They have not much room to maneuver now.

But it will be interesting to see what happens. I will get the document about contributions from Germany asap. This is nothing new in many countries, only in Cyprus

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

According to this article in the Cyprus Mail these changes are in agreement with Troika to take the strain off the Cyprus Hospitals.

New hospital fees from August 1 | Cyprus Mail


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I've read on this forum, and other forums, what the proposals might mean and there is still a lot of confusion. Whereas I have not the slightest problem with the new charges (anything to help the health service get off its knees), and will willingly pay them, I am concerned about those who will struggle to pay the charges. Whether Cypriot or immigrant, I would hate to see people unable to access the health service because they cannot afford to. There is evidence of real hardship on the island and this is perhaps a step too far. I cannot imagine being in the situation where there might be a choice of putting food on the table or getting medical help.

Whatever EU law and the troika say, the island's literally bankrupt status means hard choices have to be made - but health care ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The Cyprus mail post does say that people on benefits will still be able to have free health care so the really poor Cypriots should in fact be catered for.
It may be that poor immigrants will fall through the net though.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

That would be good news - a caring welfare state, in my opinion, should be a safety net through which no one should fall through. Whatever your nationality, the country in which you live (legally) should provide that safety net. I know this is a controversial issue but what is left in life if there is no compassion towards others.


----------



## ilaria80 (Dec 5, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> For state pensioners it is a EU rule that the citizens home country that pay the healthcare so that should be no problem.
> 
> Also EU rule that ALL contributions in ANY EU country should be considered the same as contributions into the Cyprus system. It will be very interesting to see how this will be administered.
> 
> Anders


Hi,

I had a problem with this recently. I moved to Cyprus permanently over a year ago to do a PhD here. I had a health card, but they refused to renew it, despite the fact that I am EU citizen, have paid contributions in Cyprus last year and in the UK for many years before moving. I am also a University of Cyprus students for whom healthcare should be free. I thought they were wrong, so, I did a lot of research and found out that the bilateral agreement with the UK on social security and benefits DOES NOT apply to medical care... hence if you are under pension age they will now refuse to give you a health card unless you have contributions IN CYPRUS for at least 3 years  so now I have to pay...


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

ilaria80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a problem with this recently. I moved to Cyprus permanently over a year ago to do a PhD here. I had a health card, but they refused to renew it, despite the fact that I am EU citizen, have paid contributions in Cyprus last year and in the UK for many years before moving. I am also a University of Cyprus students for whom healthcare should be free. I thought they were wrong, so, I did a lot of research and found out that the bilateral agreement with the UK on social security and benefits DOES NOT apply to medical care... hence if you are under pension age they will now refuse to give you a health card unless you have contributions IN CYPRUS for at least 3 years  so now I have to pay...


So what you mean is that a EU law is not valid for UK citizens in Cyprus? I can't believe it. The EU law say all contributions inside EU are valid. Why should UK make a bilateral agreement that is worse? Can you show me in writing where this is said? Did you get a E104 from UK to show them?

Anders


----------



## ilaria80 (Dec 5, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> So what you mean is that a EU law is not valid for UK citizens in Cyprus? I can't believe it. The EU law say all contributions inside EU are valid. Why should UK make a bilateral agreement that is worse? Can you show me in writing where this is said? Did you get a E104 from UK to show them?
> 
> Anders


Hi Anders,

attached is the guide to the bilateral agreement between Cyprus and the UK (from the Cyprus Social Insurance Services website), as I understand it, it applies to all benefits, but not medical care...

On the EU website I could only find that the same rights to health care apply to EU citizens as they do to Cypriots, but since the law has changed for Cypriots as well, then that applies to EU citizens too (ie. potentially if you are a non-dependent Cypriot student who has not paid into social security for 3 years you are also not getting free health care now...)
What seems to me really crazy is that the law in practice is retroactive, it applies to those who moved here before 1st August 2013 despite the fact that we moved on the basis that we would receive health care (potentially if I knew I could have decided not to move...) 
As for the E104, I didn't try to get one, as a full-time student at University of Cyprus and EU citizen I had right to free health care anyway, in fact they didn't have any problems giving me a health card a year ago just with my passport, yellow slip and letter from the university. Anyway, I understand the E104 form was scrapped back in 2010 and not replaced by any of the new forms...
Moreover, at the Citizen Service Centre they told me it didn't matter and if I had paid in the UK I should get a European Health Insurance Card from the UK until I had 3 years of contributions in Cyprus...:der:
Sorry for the long message and thank you for the interest!
Ilaria


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2013)

ilaria80 said:


> Hi Anders,
> 
> attached is the guide to the bilateral agreement between Cyprus and the UK (from the Cyprus Social Insurance Services website), as I understand it, it applies to all benefits, but not medical care...
> 
> ...



Perhaps this is for students, I have not read the EU law thru. 

Just one thing, the E104 is very much alive and is what you need to prove your contributions in another EU country. Many other forms has changed names but this obne still exist. I got mine from Sweden and Germany in August this year

Anders


----------



## ilaria80 (Dec 5, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> Perhaps this is for students, I have not read the EU law thru.
> 
> Just one thing, the E104 is very much alive and is what you need to prove your contributions in another EU country. Many other forms has changed names but this obne still exist. I got mine from Sweden and Germany in August this year
> 
> Anders


Well, I understood it doesn't make any difference, the information from the British High Commission Website also says that you are not entitled to healthcare if you are under pension age and not paying into the Cypriot social security, which I do because I work part-time, it's just that since the law change you have to have done it for at least three years...

I will look into the E104 again! even if just to have a record of my contributions or for future use.

Thanks,

Ilaria


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Isn't there something that says that if you are the spouse of a Pensioner, you also get free medical treatment?


----------



## ilaria80 (Dec 5, 2013)

MartynKSA said:


> Isn't there something that says that if you are the spouse of a Pensioner, you also get free medical treatment?


Not that I know of, not in Cyprus anyway...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

ilaria80 said:


> Not that I know of, not in Cyprus anyway...


If you have state pension from another EU country your spouse also have the right to get a medical card

Anders


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

OK- I'll research a bit more. Was sure I'd seen something- maybe wishful thinking as SWMBO is a pensioner (but don't let on I told you) & I am a mere toy boy!


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

I am living in Cyprus. I am a fully fledged pensioner. I am British.

I get full health care cover from the state hospitals. My wife is not a pensioner BUT she has FULL cover on my card her name is printed on the card.


----------

